# Kings Troop horse dies during gun salute



## Saucisson (2 June 2011)

Poor horse.  I have been lucky enough to ride the horses of the Kings Troop and they are superb and beautifully looked after.  This made me really sad.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1393629/Tragedy-Queens-salute-Horse-run-gun-carriage.html

My condolences to the Kings Troop and all involved.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (2 June 2011)

What a tragic accident! RIP Murphy


----------



## MrsMagoo (2 June 2011)

Just see this online...made me cry  poor thing.


----------



## mypegasus (2 June 2011)

RIP Murphy.

Saw this and wondered why does the Daily Mail have to publish so many photographs, it really wasn't necessary.


----------



## Sally-FF (2 June 2011)

Cant face looking at the pics, how did it happen? Was it PTS quickly?


----------



## alliersv1 (2 June 2011)

mypegasus said:



			RIP Murphy.

Saw this and wondered why does the Daily Mail have to publish so many photographs, it really wasn't necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Because they are a bunch of sick S.O.B's who seem to get a kick out of publishing pics of dead or dying horses. An explanation would have more than sufficed


----------



## mypegasus (2 June 2011)

Sally-FF said:



			Cant face looking at the pics, how did it happen? Was it PTS quickly?
		
Click to expand...

From what I understand when the Army use horses at parades etc, they have a veterinary surgeon on site - so I think Murphy would have been treated very quickly without having the delay of getting the vet to the site.


----------



## jules89 (2 June 2011)

this is so sad, but am saddened further to find that their quote isn't quite right about not having this happen before

http://www.horsemagazine.co.uk/news...g_Royal_Windsor_rehearsal_article_256345.html

Really sad but at least it was quick, and the horse died doing his service, and he clearly touched the hearts of the soldiers around him

These horses realy are amazing and I really do have the most upmost respect for them and what they do, and what they represent.


----------



## Coop (2 June 2011)

alliersv1 said:



			Because they are a bunch of sick S.O.B's who seem to get a kick out of publishing pics of dead or dying horses. An explanation would have more than sufficed 

Click to expand...

I agree, its awful the ways they report this in such detail, but don't mention of any of our equine athletes when they do well at competing internationally in the sports section.

I really hope those people are not taking photos in the background.


----------



## teapot (2 June 2011)

jules89 said:



			this is so sad, but am saddened further to find that their quote isn't quite right about not having this happen before

http://www.horsemagazine.co.uk/news...g_Royal_Windsor_rehearsal_article_256345.html

Click to expand...

Completely different movement though, sad as they both are. The 'scissors' movement is highly dangerous, whereas given the location of the guns in those photos it doesn't look like they weren't doing that movement (not something you'd do at a Royal Salute tbf). Also given that the tack's designed for the horse to fall from underneath and out the way, methinks that horse as a wheeler was very very unlucky to fall straight down and into the path of the gun.

At least Murphy would have been seen by a vet very quickly, far quicker than any normal horse at home. RIP


----------



## Bryndu (2 June 2011)

alliersv1 said:



			Because they are a bunch of sick S.O.B's who seem to get a kick out of publishing pics of dead or dying horses. An explanation would have more than sufficed 

Click to expand...

Actually ....I thought the pictures of the faces of the soldiers desperately and urgently trying to help one of the much loved horses in their care were truly great. So often we just get a written report or some library picture of horses dashing around and people fail to tell the emotion behind the tragedy.

Some years ago, whilst at the Bath&West show one of the guns had an accident and one of the horses was struck into from behind by another horse. The horse was able to walk out of the ring having received veterinary attention but I can tell you it was not happy to have been 'stood down'!

Bryndu


----------



## Dizzydancer (2 June 2011)

It is very sad. Agree there is no need for all the pictures- but as said above it does show the emotion of soldiers. 
But as others have said atleast there is a vet onsite so murphy was seen to quickly, and the kings troop all love there horses so it must be an incredibly sad day for all involved. 
R.i.p murphy


----------



## horsey_jo (2 June 2011)

Spent a lot of time with the KT - I bet somewhere tonight is a big burly bloke crying into his pillow because he's lost his horse!
RIP Murphy and my thoughts are with the staff of his subsection who will be grieving for him tonight


----------



## MillionDollar (2 June 2011)

This has happened before and believe me all the members of the Kings Troop will be devastated just like when it happened before. Like you say they are looked after very well, but they also all very much loved by all and are members of a big 'family'.

Very sad ;(


----------



## Jennyharvey (2 June 2011)

Poor poor horse.  Such a tragic accident.  RIP pet.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (2 June 2011)

Poor poor horsey....a tragic accident...RIP Murphy .... At least a vet was on site but what an awful way for a beautiful horse to go......


----------



## ChestnutConvert (2 June 2011)

Bryndu said:



			Actually ....I thought the pictures of the faces of the soldiers desperately and urgently trying to help one of the much loved horses in their care were truly great. So often we just get a written report or some library picture of horses dashing around and people fail to tell the emotion behind the tragedy.

Some years ago, whilst at the Bath&West show one of the guns had an accident and one of the horses was struck into from behind by another horse. The horse was able to walk out of the ring having received veterinary attention but I can tell you it was not happy to have been 'stood down'!

Bryndu
		
Click to expand...

i agree with you here, those of us who are lucky enough to see the kings troop in action on their displays feel some sort of attachment. I saw them 2 weeks ago at Windsor and even after 20 years of watching their display, although it is different horses, you can't help but be drawn to them as animals.
If we feel like this then god only knows what the soldiers feel, mosat of us have lost a horse in many different ways and to see the caring, emaotional side of the soldiers is somewhat of a comfort, dare i say it. It shows they are human!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 June 2011)

Yes there is one sick bars4rdtaking pictures poor murphy mad:


----------



## Amymay (3 June 2011)

No problem with the photos - it shows what happened, and the quick and concerned respsone of the troup.

I do hope, though, that some thought is now given to the type of displays they put on for the public - because this accident didn't need to happen.


----------



## turkana (3 June 2011)

Bryndu said:



			Actually ....I thought the pictures of the faces of the soldiers desperately and urgently trying to help one of the much loved horses in their care were truly great. So often we just get a written report or some library picture of horses dashing around and people fail to tell the emotion behind the tragedy.

Some years ago, whilst at the Bath&West show one of the guns had an accident and one of the horses was struck into from behind by another horse. The horse was able to walk out of the ring having received veterinary attention but I can tell you it was not happy to have been 'stood down'!

Bryndu
		
Click to expand...

I also agree with this comment, yes the pictures aren't nice but I found them very moving & show the soldiers helping Murphy & doing their best for him.


----------



## bensababy (3 June 2011)

amymay said:



			No problem with the photos - it shows what happened, and the quick and concerned respsone of the troup.

I do hope, though, that some thought is now given to the type of displays they put on for the public - because this accident didn't need to happen.
		
Click to expand...

I agree to some extent, but the same can be said for any kind of public sport like eventing, this is displayed to the public and just as awful things can happen there, where do you draw the line at types of displays?


----------



## akn102 (3 June 2011)

Perhaps someone should have considered how dry and hard the ground is the likelihood of a horse slipping like this is clearly increased.

As for the horses being 'well cared for' - from who's perspective.  I'm sure they are well groomed, in highly manicured stables etc etc.  From the horses perspective I'm not entirely sure this is actually very important; what about his mental and emotional needs ie being out in a field with his mates for a least a portion of his day?    It saddened me recently watching a some programme about the household cavalry when a soldier commented some of the horses are 'grumpy'.  If you look at their withers it is totally apparent their tack doesn't fit comfortably; they stand tied up in stalls with little opportunity to actual just be horses - wouldn't that make you grumpy! 

Every aspect of all our working lives could leave us vulnerable to an accident but in this instance i really do think safety of the horses needs to be considered more fully.  I would dream of galloping my horse anywhere at the moment the ground is so hard it would be tantamount to galloping on tarmac.  

These horses have no choice about the job they do and I think it's time we all started considering things from the perspective of the horse; they are not our possessions or here on this planet for our convenience.  

I feel no pity for the soldiers who choose to do this job I only feel sorry for the needless loss of life.   i would also condemn the Daily Mail who continue to publish for sensationalism not news.


----------



## millhouse (3 June 2011)

So sad.  Rest in peace Murphy.


----------



## EquestrianType (3 June 2011)

akn102 said:



			Perhaps someone should have considered how dry and hard the ground is the likelihood of a horse slipping like this is clearly increased.

As for the horses being 'well cared for' - from who's perspective.  I'm sure they are well groomed, in highly manicured stables etc etc.  From the horses perspective I'm not entirely sure this is actually very important; what about his mental and emotional needs ie being out in a field with his mates for a least a portion of his day?    It saddened me recently watching a some programme about the household cavalry when a soldier commented some of the horses are 'grumpy'.  If you look at their withers it is totally apparent their tack doesn't fit comfortably; they stand tied up in stalls with little opportunity to actual just be horses - wouldn't that make you grumpy! 

Every aspect of all our working lives could leave us vulnerable to an accident but in this instance i really do think safety of the horses needs to be considered more fully.  I would dream of galloping my horse anywhere at the moment the ground is so hard it would be tantamount to galloping on tarmac.  

These horses have no choice about the job they do and I think it's time we all started considering things from the perspective of the horse; they are not our possessions or here on this planet for our convenience.  

I feel no pity for the soldiers who choose to do this job I only feel sorry for the needless loss of life.   i would also condemn the Daily Mail who continue to publish for sensationalism not news.
		
Click to expand...


What absolute drivel you write..perhaps you should call on King's Troop and give them the benefit of your 'armchair'expertise Dear!

Do read and try and absorb previous comments on this thread and maybe just maybe Dear you might refrain from such an 'outburst' and be able to keep up.

Horsey_Jo for one said it all.


----------



## Amymay (3 June 2011)

bensababy said:



			I agree to some extent, but the same can be said for any kind of public sport like eventing, this is displayed to the public and just as awful things can happen there, where do you draw the line at types of displays?
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair point - and I'm not sure what the answer is.


----------



## foraday (3 June 2011)

RIP Murphy


----------



## bensababy (3 June 2011)

amymay said:



			It's a fair point - and I'm not sure what the answer is.
		
Click to expand...

I have never seen this display in person, however i would like to know if the horses appear to enjoy doing what they do?


----------



## photoman125 (3 June 2011)

akn102 said:



			Perhaps someone should have considered how dry and hard the ground is the likelihood of a horse slipping like this is clearly increased.

As for the horses being 'well cared for' - from who's perspective.  I'm sure they are well groomed, in highly manicured stables etc etc.  From the horses perspective I'm not entirely sure this is actually very important; what about his mental and emotional needs ie being out in a field with his mates for a least a portion of his day?    It saddened me recently watching a some programme about the household cavalry when a soldier commented some of the horses are 'grumpy'.  If you look at their withers it is totally apparent their tack doesn't fit comfortably; they stand tied up in stalls with little opportunity to actual just be horses - wouldn't that make you grumpy! 

Every aspect of all our working lives could leave us vulnerable to an accident but in this instance i really do think safety of the horses needs to be considered more fully.  I would dream of galloping my horse anywhere at the moment the ground is so hard it would be tantamount to galloping on tarmac.  

These horses have no choice about the job they do and I think it's time we all started considering things from the perspective of the horse; they are not our possessions or here on this planet for our convenience.  

I feel no pity for the soldiers who choose to do this job I only feel sorry for the needless loss of life.   i would also condemn the Daily Mail who continue to publish for sensationalism not news.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe before you make stupid comments about these soldiers you should actually try meeting them. They live with their horses 24/7 and are often found spending their off duty time with them as well. Many of the horses when they retire from army life are actually bought by soldiers. They are exercised daily and are very well treated.
 Every horse is loved ,caared for and all their equipment made for them and it would be an offence for any soldier to not have their tack fitted correctly.
 Do not compare Kings Troop to the life Guards, they are 2 seperate items. I know most of the troop, my son is one of them and i can tell you that every member of the troop were upset, the horse had been ridden by my son and he is in tears at the news. He wasn't at the event as he is currently serving in Afghanistan, so please try to remember under the uniform there is a human being just as capable as getting upset as anyone else. RIP Murphy


----------



## Saucisson (3 June 2011)

bensababy said:



			I have never seen this display in person, however i would like to know if the horses appear to enjoy doing what they do?
		
Click to expand...

One of them definitely seemed to enjoy chucking me on the floor   I thought they'd be a bit ploddy after pulling guns around - how wrong I was 

Personally, I really enjoy the displays, I also think it's important to keep this link to our past and to be reminded of the life-death bond between a soldier in combat and the working horses they depend upon.

Would I be correct in saying that horses were used in the Falklands War to transport supplies?  I'd be worried if we lost all of that knowledge and training.


----------



## photoman125 (3 June 2011)

I'm not sure about the Falklands but I will ask my son when he phones next week from Aghanistan, it is before his time but he does know all of the troops history


----------



## Ottinmeg (3 June 2011)

akn102 said:



			As for the horses being 'well cared for' - from who's perspective.  I'm sure they are well groomed, in highly manicured stables etc etc.  From the horses perspective I'm not entirely sure this is actually very important; what about his mental and emotional needs ie being out in a field with his mates for a least a portion of his day?    It saddened me recently watching a some programme about the household cavalry when a soldier commented some of the horses are 'grumpy'.  If you look at their withers it is totally apparent their tack doesn't fit comfortably; they stand tied up in stalls with little opportunity to actual just be horses - wouldn't that make you grumpy!
		
Click to expand...

I own an ex kings troop horse who we have had for 5 years now.A couple of years ago he got photosensitivity with a secondary infection and spent 6 entire weeks in a darkened stable and he was happy as larry! To this day he loves being in his box and will go  and stand in it on his own accord with the door wide open.He prefers his own company and is a miserable git all through the winter as he wants to be left in his box. He left the troop 6 years ago but would still rather be in then out.

RIP Murphy


----------



## Mike007 (3 June 2011)

RIP Murphy, To the guys and girl of kings troop, sorry for your loss.


----------



## alliersv1 (4 June 2011)

Saucisson said:



			Personally, I really enjoy the displays, I also think it's important to keep this link to our past and to be reminded of the life-death bond between a soldier in combat and the working horses they depend upon.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I have seen the King's Troop many times, and it is always the highlight of any show for me if they are appearing. It makes me so proud and emotional I'm virtually in tears *shame*
Accidents do happen, and I remember how shocked I was when Capriole was killed a few years ago. I never really associated a "musical ride" with danger, but when you actually look at it, it's a really high risk act.
To go back to the pictures..It's not so much that I object the the pictures per se. I do agree that the efforts and desperation of the soldiers trying to help Murphy made it very poignant, especially the chap with his head in his hands. Very moving.
My issue is with that particular newspaper's constant sensationalising of tragedies, with masses of harrowing pics. 
Yes, it is news. Post a couple of pics if you must. BUT. There is a fine line between reporting the facts and pushing the boundaries of taste, and they cross it too regularly for my liking. Same as their reporting of the GN.


----------



## springer1021 (5 June 2011)

akn102 said:



			These horses have no choice about the job they do and I think it's time we all started considering things from the perspective of the horse; they are not our possessions or here on this planet for our convenience.
		
Click to expand...

No horse has a choice, doesn't matter if it's a hack, eventer, hunter!

It's a real pity this happened but it was an accident, there will be far more domestic horses that have been fatally injured whilst out on a hack.


----------



## mon (5 June 2011)

Well said springer, but  horses do have a say ask anyone with a horse that naps, we feed water clean after lots of animals and ask for a fe hours of work in exchange, in wild there would be risks especially if fleeing being hunted, life is full of risks. Very sorry for what has happened but wrap animals in cottonwood and some would still die


----------



## Alec Swan (5 June 2011)

Mike007 said:



			RIP Murphy, To the guys and girl of kings troop, sorry for your loss.
		
Click to expand...

As you.  King's Troop will do as the rest of us,  shed their tears,  and then move on.  It's the only way,  sadly.

Alec.


----------



## Stan Watts (5 June 2011)

photoman125 said:



			Maybe before you make stupid comments about these soldiers you should actually try meeting them. They live with their horses 24/7 and are often found spending their off duty time with them as well. Many of the horses when they retire from army life are actually bought by soldiers. They are exercised daily and are very well treated.
 Every horse is loved ,caared for and all their equipment made for them and it would be an offence for any soldier to not have their tack fitted correctly.
 Do not compare Kings Troop to the life Guards, they are 2 seperate items. I know most of the troop, my son is one of them and i can tell you that every member of the troop were upset, the horse had been ridden by my son and he is in tears at the news. He wasn't at the event as he is currently serving in Afghanistan, so please try to remember under the uniform there is a human being just as capable as getting upset as anyone else. RIP Murphy
		
Click to expand...

TOTALLY agree !! 

By the same token, I wouldn't denegrate the Household either. The British Army, is and has, always been the zenith of care for horses amongst all other cavalry arms worldwide. The very idea that Murphy was ill treated is a disgraceful comment.


----------



## Tiffany (5 June 2011)

RIP Murphy. Thoughts go out to all concerned.


----------



## photoman125 (5 June 2011)

I wouldn't deride any service personel involved with any animals, they all love them and go beyond their duty with them. I know when my sons horse retires he is planning on buying him and letting him live his life out in happy retirement


----------



## Gingerwitch (5 June 2011)

Just brings home to you how hard the war was when they really went into battle - poor horse, poor troup - but god bless each and everyone of them - tragic accident - much upset for all involved - but at least it wasnt at the hands of some appaling bomb like when the horses got bombed for no reason in hyde park.


----------



## somethingorother (6 June 2011)

It's a tragic accident. They happen in all walks of life, and are all upsetting. I don't think anyone was negligent, horses slip and fall in all sorts of conditions. I don't mind most of those photos, they show how distraught everyone was, and how quickly they all tried to help the poor horse. I'm glad that everything seemed to be dealt with so quickly, i'm sure he suffered for a much shorter time than most horses who break their legs in accidents. On the road, in the field, jumping. 

Thoughts are with those who worked with him...


----------



## Tickles (6 June 2011)

I have very mixed feelings about this. Some of my family were in the KT back when they did used to pull these guns into battle. I'm not yet a good enough rider to consider myself worthy of the kit, but I have it as a goal...

I used to watch the displays with a mixture of pride and awe.

After a horse was killed at the RWHS one year I thought again.

Watching a 'stunt show' (which is essentially what we are doing watching the displays, we don't watch film of active service in the same way at all) can be great fun. But part of the fun is the danger, the breath-taking close-shaves. And no horse should die for that.

Horses are injured and killed in many low-risk situations. But to put them into a high(er)-risk situation for public entertainment makes me very uncomfortable.

As to how they are kept... I'm not as familiar with the KT at present but certainly the Household Cavalry set up wouldn't suit many (most) horses. It and they are kept immaculately, but, like other central London horses, are in very small stalls or boxes/otherwise stationary much of the time and never (except during annual holidays) get turn out. There are some animals who cope very well but it is very far from ideal however much the staff (both military and civilian) do, genuinely, care.

Sympathies to the carers, and most importantly, the horse.


----------



## madlady (7 June 2011)

What a tragic accident.  RIP Murphy


----------



## Potato! (7 June 2011)

Saucisson said:



			One of them definitely seemed to enjoy chucking me on the floor   I thought they'd be a bit ploddy after pulling guns around - how wrong I was 

Personally, I really enjoy the displays, I also think it's important to keep this link to our past and to be reminded of the life-death bond between a soldier in combat and the working horses they depend upon.

Would I be correct in saying that horses were used in the Falklands War to transport supplies?  I'd be worried if we lost all of that knowledge and training.
		
Click to expand...

That happened to me when i spent time with them, Wonder if it was the same horse. However I cant remember for the lift of me what its name was.


----------



## NELSON11 (7 June 2011)

RIP Murphy. Very sad news indeed


----------



## horsey_jo (7 June 2011)

Horsemanship is still very much relevant in modern warfare.

US Troops have used native horses successfully in battle in Afghanistan
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Horse-Soldiers-Extraordinary-Special-Afghanistan/dp/1847398235/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1307447139&sr=8-8

Also, horses are an important part of Afghan culture. A donkey is probably the most valuable thing a family owns and is often key to ensuring a steady income.
In this 'heart and minds' mission another role of forces on the ground is to attend to the domesticated animals of the locals and offer advice/treatment.
In May this year a british army vet started a 6 months tour of Afghan to run a vet clinic in Helmand Province
http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/ArmyVetRunsClinicsForAfghanFarmers.htm

Also, the Kings Troop maybe mostly ceremonial but all serving personnel they are still eligible to deploy to Afghanistan and six or seven members of the Troop are away at any one time.
Also, they have an operational role as part of the territorial defence of the United Kingdom - and when the firefighters go on strike they are driving the 'Green Goddesses' and when we have flooding they are filling sandbags round our power stations.

They are not just pretty horses in Hyde Park for our amusement - they are a key link in keeping the general population in touch with our armed forces and they also have an important role to play away from the stables.

Long may this special tradition continue


----------



## Piglet (7 June 2011)

akn102 said:



			Perhaps someone should have considered how dry and hard the ground is the likelihood of a horse slipping like this is clearly increased.

As for the horses being 'well cared for' - from who's perspective.  I'm sure they are well groomed, in highly manicured stables etc etc.  From the horses perspective I'm not entirely sure this is actually very important; what about his mental and emotional needs ie being out in a field with his mates for a least a portion of his day?    It saddened me recently watching a some programme about the household cavalry when a soldier commented some of the horses are 'grumpy'.  If you look at their withers it is totally apparent their tack doesn't fit comfortably; they stand tied up in stalls with little opportunity to actual just be horses - wouldn't that make you grumpy! 

Every aspect of all our working lives could leave us vulnerable to an accident but in this instance i really do think safety of the horses needs to be considered more fully.  I would dream of galloping my horse anywhere at the moment the ground is so hard it would be tantamount to galloping on tarmac.  

These horses have no choice about the job they do and I think it's time we all started considering things from the perspective of the horse; they are not our possessions or here on this planet for our convenience.  

I feel no pity for the soldiers who choose to do this job I only feel sorry for the needless loss of life.   i would also condemn the Daily Mail who continue to publish for sensationalism not news.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooooh do I detect a troll in our midst??


----------



## Stan Watts (7 June 2011)

Eeyore.1 said:



			Ooooooh do I detect a troll in our midst??  

Click to expand...

Your wisdom in this can be the only answer for such crap being spouted. Well spotted


----------



## Over2You (7 June 2011)

horsey_jo said:



			Horsemanship is still very much relevant in modern warfare.

*US Troops have used native horses successfully in battle in Afghanistan
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Horse-Soldiers-Extraordinary-Special-Afghanistan/dp/1847398235/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1307447139&sr=8-8*

Also, horses are an important part of Afghan culture. A donkey is probably the most valuable thing a family owns and is often key to ensuring a steady income.
In this 'heart and minds' mission another role of forces on the ground is to attend to the domesticated animals of the locals and offer advice/treatment.
In May this year a british army vet started a 6 months tour of Afghan to run a vet clinic in Helmand Province
http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/ArmyVetRunsClinicsForAfghanFarmers.htm

Also, the Kings Troop maybe mostly ceremonial but all serving personnel they are still eligible to deploy to Afghanistan and six or seven members of the Troop are away at any one time.
Also, they have an operational role as part of the territorial defence of the United Kingdom - and when the firefighters go on strike they are driving the 'Green Goddesses' and when we have flooding they are filling sandbags round our power stations.

They are not just pretty horses in Hyde Park for our amusement - they are a key link in keeping the general population in touch with our armed forces and they also have an important role to play away from the stables.

Long may this special tradition continue 

Click to expand...

I am appalled to hear this. I was even more disgusted when I had a look inside the book. It has an utterly horrific account of how one horse was split-in-half. And others lying in pieces after being bombarded with multiple explosions. I thought the western world stopped using horses in warfare decades ago. How foolish I was to think we had progressed. Shame on the Americans - *SHAME*!!

Rest peacefully Murphy.


----------



## horsey_jo (7 June 2011)

Over2You said:



			I am appalled to hear this. I was even more disgusted when I had a look inside the book. It has an utterly horrific account of how one horse was split-in-half. And others lying in pieces after being bombarded with multiple explosions. I thought the western world stopped using horses in warfare decades ago. How foolish I was to think we had progressed. Shame on the Americans - *SHAME*!!

Rest peacefully Murphy.
		
Click to expand...

It was not the serving soldiers decision to make and many of the troops in this book had no riding or horse handling experience.

All our british troops have the opportunity to ride throughout their career and it is mandatory training for many officers. We also have the Defence Animal Centre at Melton Mowbray that trains soldiers horsemanship skills and oversees the correct treatment of animals under military care.

I agree with your sentiments O2Y.
Luckily we are more considerate than the Americans have been in the past and I believe this only highlights how important it is to have units such as the Kings Troop, The Blues and Royal and the Househol Cav in our modern military. There is not much that these soldiers would not do for their horses.


----------



## horsey_jo (7 June 2011)

I think this article captures quite well the relationsip between serving soldier and serving animal

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1362275/Bomb-sniffing-Army-dog-dies-broken-heart-Taliban-kill-master.html


----------



## photoman125 (7 June 2011)

I have just been in contact with my son, Kings troop but currently deployed in Afghanistan. He would like to(on behalf of Kings Troop) thank everyone for the kind words after the loss of Murphy.
 You are right although many think of Kings Troop as a purely ceremonial troop but as stated a number can be deployed to war zones at any time, my son has also done his tour of Iraq. We all see regiments coming back to a well deserved welcome home but there are just as many soldiers deployed in small numbers who do their time and come back without anyone except their family really  noticing.


----------

